# Opinion on Oil Filters (NAPA Gold)



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

So, I apologize if this is a silly question. I didn't see any posts when I searched about this specifically reviewing oil filters for the newer models. I'm due for an oil change on my 2017 and have only done a few changes before at school. When I typed the GM part number on the NAPA site, the Gold filter was the highest rated one. How does it compare to the part I could order from the GM site? Can I use a NAPA brand piece and be fine or do I absolutely need to only buy from GM? I'm curious because the Gold filters seem to have really good ratings overall from other sites and I get a discount at our NAPA for being an automotive student. I use my vehicle for food delivery if that usage makes a difference, so there's lots of starting and stopping at different intervals. The sticker says its last change was done at an O'reiley, so I don't know what brand is currently on it. I haven't gotten down and looked yet. The prices on the filters are about the same, +- $1 or so, so I imagine the quality to be similar, but I don't have much experience. My husband is one of those DIY guys without any formal experience, so he'll just put whatever on his truck, haha. I tried to talk him into torquing his lug nuts when he put a wheel back on since I knew the spec and have torque wrenches and he said "Nah, it'll be fine." 🙄 So his opinion is useless for me. Any reviews of the NAPA Gold filters or experiences would be great to hear.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I don't know that anyone has ever really talked about filter ratings. I don't know about the NAPA Gold especially but I know NAPA produces a good filter and I just saw on Rockauto, you have a spin on filter. So if you can get a discount, take it. Me personally for the cost and as much as I change oil and use filters(I have 2 Cruzes right now so I use a lot of them and I have a canaster filter), I go with the AC Delco from Rockauto. As a mattter of fact I was about to order another case of 12, but I use a Fram Spin on filter for my Wife's Accord. I'd get the best deal between the Fram/Napa Gold or ACDelco.


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

Patman said:


> I don't know that anyone has ever really talked about filter ratings. I don't know about the NAPA Gold especially but I know NAPA produces a good filter and I just saw on Rockauto, you have a spin on filter. So if you can get a discount, take it. Me personally for the cost and as much as I change oil and use filters(I have 2 Cruzes right now so I use a lot of them and I have a canaster filter), I go with the AC Delco from Rockauto. As a mattter of fact I was about to order another case of 12, but I use a Fram Spin on filter for my Wife's Accord. I'd get the best deal between the Fram/Napa Gold or ACDelco.


Alright. That makes sense. I just wasn't sure if there was a specific reason to avoid it. I'd like my car to last me more than a year or two, haha. The first couple cars I had blew up on me (though they were bought by my ex at an auction house in questionable condition to begin with).


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I would be concerned of what oil to use more so than what filter to use. Ive always used acdelco.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Napa Gold filters are very high quality filters. I would say it's a higher quality filters than the standard ACDelco PF64. Moreso equivalent in construction to the preferred UPF64R.

I can very easily as a "pro" recommend anyone use NAPA Gold filters, there's a NAPA Gold 100412 on my car right now. This is a filter for the 2019 Blazer. It's a UPF63R replacement. So it's a slightly larger UPF64R.

Additionally Fram Ultra filters are pretty universally regarded as excellent filters. (And available at Walmart typically)


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I would be concerned of what oil to use more so than what filter to use. Ive always used acdelco.


 From what I understand, all that matters is that it's on GM's approved list of oils, right?


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Napa Gold filters are very high quality filters. I would say it's a higher quality filters than the standard ACDelco PF64. Moreso equivalent in construction to the preferred UPF64R.
> 
> I can very easily as a "pro" recommend anyone use NAPA Gold filters, there's a NAPA Gold 100412 on my car right now. This is a filter for the 2019 Blazer. It's a UPF63R replacement. So it's a slightly larger UPF64R.
> 
> Additionally Fram Ultra filters are pretty universally regarded as excellent filters. (And available at Walmart typically)


Thanks for the info! I think I'll stick with the Napa one over Walmart just because I get that student discount, but that's handy to know for when that no longer applies.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

IMHO as long as you use a "name brand" and change motor oil regularly...like every 4-5 thou, it really doesn't matter. Why? I went to a dealer for an oil change, (and yes...the dealer let me go in the garage and observe) the kid went to the parts guy for a filter came back...the box said "Genuine GM ".....coffee break.....I went to his bench to check the filter out....(really just to look at it) and was startled to read: "Made in Bulgaria". I thought they had just discoverd the wheel........


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Due to the length of time engine breakdown occurs, asking what filter is best is no better than flipping a coin IMO. Very few, if any people here, are going to have owned enough vehicles, long enough, and done engine tear downs afterwords, to have a sample size large enough to know which filter has the best protection.

Therefore, laymen can measure things like filter weight, and media thickness, and a internal visual inspection to get an idea of filter quality. Based on what I've seen on oil filters on YouTube, you'll want to avoid the super cheap entry level filters like the lowest tier Fram, but that's not one you suggested.

Because of all of this, I just buy the ACDelco filters because I don't have the education or engineering experience to know what's best. I assume GM would not put junk filters on their own vehicles for obvious reasons, so I trust what they recommend.


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

jimmyc said:


> IMHO as long as you use a "name brand" and change motor oil regularly...like every 4-5 thou, it really doesn't matter. Why? I went to a dealer for an oil change, (and yes...the dealer let me go in the garage and observe) the kid went to the parts guy for a filter came back...the box said "Genuine GM ".....coffee break.....I went to his bench to check the filter out....(really just to look at it) and was startled to read: "Made in Bulgaria". I thought they had just discoverd the wheel........


Yeah, it seems there are a lot of horror stories with taking a car to the dealership or local mechanic. Besides, I'd feel really silly as a student in the field if in didn't even bother to change my own oil, haha. I just have to figure out where to do it since it's against my least to do it at my apartment and my landlady is constantly just dropping by to peek. 🙄


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Due to the length of time engine breakdown occurs, asking what filter is best is no better than flipping a coin IMO. Very few, if any people here, are going to have owned enough vehicles, long enough, and done engine tear downs afterwords, to have a sample size large enough to know which filter has the best protection.
> 
> Therefore, laymen can measure things like filter weight, and media thickness, and a internal visual inspection to get an idea of filter quality. Based on what I've seen on oil filters on YouTube, you'll want to avoid the super cheap entry level filters like the lowest tier Fram, but that's not one you suggested.
> 
> Because of all of this, I just buy the ACDelco filters because I don't have the education or engineering experience to know what's best. I assume GM would not put junk filters on their own vehicles for obvious reasons, so I trust what they recommend.


Thank you! 😊


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes you should 100% be buying a dexos1 gen2 certified oil, preferably a name brand and saving all your receipts. I typically recommend staying away from the less expensive or entry level oils unless you're going to change oil out at 5000miles or less. If you plan on going the full ~7500miles and running oil life monitor out to zero% is recommend going with an upper tier oil, like Amsoil, Pennzoil ultra, Mobil extended performance, etc...

GM does put good filters on the car when they build them...this is NOT the same filter that goes back on when serviced by the dealer or when you buy a PF64. The filters used at the factory are much more robust, and a completely different design than the retail ACDelco filters, even the UPF64R. The stock filter from the factory is much more like the Napa Gold filter than it is like and ACDelco filter you can buy.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

jimmyc said:


> "Made in Bulgaria". I thought they had just discoverd the wheel........


Eastern Bloc labor is cheap. VW manufactures the Touareg in Bratislava, Slovakia (Porsche also sources parts for the Cayenne there). The diesel engines in our Cruze sedans and hatchbacks is made in Hungary.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Yes you should 100% be buying a dexos1 gen2 certified oil, preferably a name brand and saving all your receipts. I typically recommend staying away from the less expensive or entry level oils unless you're going to change oil out at 5000miles or less. If you plan on going the full ~7500miles and running oil life monitor out to zero% is recommend going with an upper tier oil, like Amsoil, Pennzoil ultra, Mobil extended performance, etc...


If the oil meets the Dexos spec, it's good enough to use. Whatever the difference is between "less expensive or entry level oils" are and the brands you recommended, if that was required for the engine GM would simply make it a requirement to get the Dexos certification. So obviously it doesn't. Keep in mind I use Pennzoil in my vehicles, I'm just making a point.



> GM does put good filters on the car when they build them...this is NOT the same filter that goes back on when serviced by the dealer or when you buy a PF64. The filters used at the factory are much more robust, and a completely different design than the retail ACDelco filters, even the UPF64R. The stock filter from the factory is much more like the Napa Gold filter than it is like and ACDelco filter you can buy.


If it's true that the factory filter is better/different, that really wouldn't be surprising. They would want extra filtration during break in, considering they also use a different break in oil as well.


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Yes you should 100% be buying a dexos1 gen2 certified oil, preferably a name brand and saving all your receipts. I typically recommend staying away from the less expensive or entry level oils unless you're going to change oil out at 5000miles or less. If you plan on going the full ~7500miles and running oil life monitor out to zero% is recommend going with an upper tier oil, like Amsoil, Pennzoil ultra, Mobil extended performance, etc...
> 
> GM does put good filters on the car when they build them...this is NOT the same filter that goes back on when serviced by the dealer or when you buy a PF64. The filters used at the factory are much more robust, and a completely different design than the retail ACDelco filters, even the UPF64R. The stock filter from the factory is much more like the Napa Gold filter than it is like and ACDelco filter you can buy.


Good to know. I picked up the Gold filter as well as the Mobil 1 oil (which does have the Dexos approved gen 2 deal on it). My oil life monitor is only at 50%, but it's at the mileage on the sticker and I have no idea what it has on it right now or if the dealership did anything to it before I bought it. The only thing I know the dealership did was new brakes.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Just because something meets the specs doesnt mean its good enough. it merely means it meets Dexos spec. spec is the minimum. GM engineers are out to maximize fuel economy(even if that means fractions of an mpg) and minimize warranty dollar expenditure. GM is notorious for trying to make customers think that cars dont require maintenance in order to live long lives. in fact they just hoping that the minimums they set get it out of the warranty period without failures.

Do you want the mechanic who cant keep a job and goes from shop to shop with a trail of a crap repairs behind him? or do you want that shops mostly highly trained, skilled and diligent tech?(the irony of this example is theres no difference in cost to you)
Do you want the doctor who just met specs in college or would you feel more comfortable knowing he did a good job and got exceptional grades aced their internship, etc.....

The difference in cost between oil that is merely dexos licensed, and a known entity of a top quality oil that can safely and reliably go 7500miles, is less than $600,....over the course of 150,000miles! very few people will drive a cruze 150,000 miles. and $600 is comparing $14 of Walmart Supertech to $50 of Amsoil Signature series. it could be less than $200 difference if you use different Amsoil product, or shop Pennzoil, Castrol or Mobil products on sale and with rebates.

Factory oil fill isnt a break-in oil. the difference in filters is largely due to suppliers they use, but theres still a huge difference between the filters. a retail PF64, factory installed PF64 and the UPF64R are all different. also of note is that noone actually offers a proper UPF64R replacement filter. not even Wix, who does offer a a UPF63R that meets bypass specs. this shouldnt be suprising, it took years for companies to realize the PF64 isnt just a part number change on the PF48(and MANY MANY shops still install PF48 equivalents on Cruzes) the UPF64R isnt just a thicker canned PF64. it has a higher bypass.























I'll post up a UPF64R and a Napa UPF63R equivalent later


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

PF64 vs UPF64R
The NAPA Gold is most like the factory original filter I posted with the red label. Higher burst pressure, metal backed media, metal bypass assembly. The original blue can UPF64R is like that too. They are all made by Mann+Hummel.

The Fram Ultra and the black, current UPF64R have similar details, including the plastic bypass poppet, the Ultra has different media.


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> PF64 vs UPF64R
> The NAPA Gold is most like the factory original filter I posted with the red label. Higher burst pressure, metal backed media, metal bypass assembly. The original blue can UPF64R is like that too. They are all made by Mann+Hummel.
> 
> The Fram Ultra and the black, current UPF64R have similar details, including the plastic bypass poppet, the Ultra has different media.
> ...


There is a LOT of info in these two comments... 😅 I'm not exactly sure where to go with it. Are you saying the Napa one is bad to use? What about the Mobil 1 oil I got? I tried not to go too cheap, but we're definitely going through some hardship right now (husband and I both unemployed besides the food delivery and soon to be two kids), so I also couldn't break the bank getting the most expensive options out there. The old oil was solid black and the filter on it wasn't even a brand I recognized (whatever O'reiley or the dealership put on it before I owned it), so at least I know exactly what it has now, haha.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

NAPA Gold are very good filters. Built well, filter well, no plastic bits inside. Good stuff.


----------



## JPENNY (Aug 11, 2020)

RiAMaU said:


> So, I apologize if this is a silly question. I didn't see any posts when I searched about this specifically reviewing oil filters for the newer models. I'm due for an oil change on my 2017 and have only done a few changes before at school. When I typed the GM part number on the NAPA site, the Gold filter was the highest rated one. How does it compare to the part I could order from the GM site? Can I use a NAPA brand piece and be fine or do I absolutely need to only buy from GM? I'm curious because the Gold filters seem to have really good ratings overall from other sites and I get a discount at our NAPA for being an automotive student. I use my vehicle for food delivery if that usage makes a difference, so there's lots of starting and stopping at different intervals. The sticker says its last change was done at an O'reiley, so I don't know what brand is currently on it. I haven't gotten down and looked yet. The prices on the filters are about the same, +- $1 or so, so I imagine the quality to be similar, but I don't have much experience. My husband is one of those DIY guys without any formal experience, so he'll just put whatever on his truck, haha. I tried to talk him into torquing his lug nuts when he put a wheel back on since I knew the spec and have torque wrenches and he said "Nah, it'll be fine." 🙄 So his opinion is useless for me. Any reviews of the NAPA Gold filters or experiences would be great to hear.


NAPA makes a good quality filter. Me personally I like using the AC Delco filters on all my GM cars. It is a personal preference thing since that is basically OEM. But if a AC Delco was nowhere to be found I would not hesitate to spin on a NAPA Gold filter.


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

JPENNY said:


> NAPA makes a good quality filter. Me personally I like using the AC Delco filters on all my GM cars. It is a personal preference thing since that is basically OEM. But if a AC Delco was nowhere to be found I would not hesitate to spin on a NAPA Gold filter.


Yeah, I think I'd have to order that one online, haha. I definitely feel a difference, though. I'm not 100% sure it isn't all in my head or if it's normal to feel a difference with something like an oil change (I didn't learn to drive until I was older than most people), but it seems to feel smoother in a way.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If your car was in need of an oil change you could definitely feel a difference if you're sensitive to the vehicle operating.


----------



## mwswarrior (Jul 3, 2015)

Napa Oil filters are excellent. I've used Gold and Platinum filters from Napa on my trucks (Duramax Diesel, 5.3L gas, and 6.2L gas) as well as my Cruze TD for years. I've also used Mobil1 and Napa brand synthetic oils for years and never had a problem with it. They both have Dexos 1 and 2 oils available.


----------



## mchitty1 (Feb 9, 2020)

RiAMaU said:


> So, I apologize if this is a silly question. I didn't see any posts when I searched about this specifically reviewing oil filters for the newer models. I'm due for an oil change on my 2017 and have only done a few changes before at school. When I typed the GM part number on the NAPA site, the Gold filter was the highest rated one. How does it compare to the part I could order from the GM site? Can I use a NAPA brand piece and be fine or do I absolutely need to only buy from GM? I'm curious because the Gold filters seem to have really good ratings overall from other sites and I get a discount at our NAPA for being an automotive student. I use my vehicle for food delivery if that usage makes a difference, so there's lots of starting and stopping at different intervals. The sticker says its last change was done at an O'reiley, so I don't know what brand is currently on it. I haven't gotten down and looked yet. The prices on the filters are about the same, +- $1 or so, so I imagine the quality to be similar, but I don't have much experience. My husband is one of those DIY guys without any formal experience, so he'll just put whatever on his truck, haha. I tried to talk him into torquing his lug nuts when he put a wheel back on since I knew the spec and have torque wrenches and he said "Nah, it'll be fine." 🙄 So his opinion is useless for me. Any reviews of the NAPA Gold filters or experiences would be great to hear.


If you have the 2017 Chevrolet Cruze with 1.4L DI Turbo DOHC it is highly recommended that you use a good synthetic 5W30 oil and a upf64r acdelco oil filter. I have found Autozone with the best price if you use their discount codes and order online. I would recommend that you order 3 at a time to get the free shipping!


----------



## RiAMaU (Aug 8, 2020)

mchitty1 said:


> If you have the 2017 Chevrolet Cruze with 1.4L DI Turbo DOHC it is highly recommended that you use a good synthetic 5W30 oil and a upf64r acdelco oil filter. I have found Autozone with the best price if you use their discount codes and order online. I would recommend that you order 3 at a time to get the free shipping!
> View attachment 288181
> View attachment 288181


Thanks. I already did my oil change a couple days ago with the Napa one since multiple people said they were good and I get the student discount. I'll keep it in mind for next time I'm due. 😊


----------



## jamescyberjoe (Jun 23, 2015)

RiAMaU said:


> So, I apologize if this is a silly question. I didn't see any posts when I searched about this specifically reviewing oil filters for the newer models. I'm due for an oil change on my 2017 and have only done a few changes before at school. When I typed the GM part number on the NAPA site, the Gold filter was the highest rated one. How does it compare to the part I could order from the GM site? Can I use a NAPA brand piece and be fine or do I absolutely need to only buy from GM? I'm curious because the Gold filters seem to have really good ratings overall from other sites and I get a discount at our NAPA for being an automotive student. I use my vehicle for food delivery if that usage makes a difference, so there's lots of starting and stopping at different intervals. The sticker says its last change was done at an O'reiley, so I don't know what brand is currently on it. I haven't gotten down and looked yet. The prices on the filters are about the same, +- $1 or so, so I imagine the quality to be similar, but I don't have much experience. My husband is one of those DIY guys without any formal experience, so he'll just put whatever on his truck, haha. I tried to talk him into torquing his lug nuts when he put a wheel back on since I knew the spec and have torque wrenches and he said "Nah, it'll be fine." 🙄 So his opinion is useless for me. Any reviews of the NAPA Gold filters or experiences would be great to hear.


When I get the oil changed I get Mobil one oil 5W-30 and a Mobil branded cartridge filter. Never had an issue. My opinion is that as long as you buy an oil filter from a reputable source you should be fine.


----------



## rnovak (Nov 27, 2013)

RiAMaU said:


> So, I apologize if this is a silly question. I didn't see any posts when I searched about this specifically reviewing oil filters for the newer models. I'm due for an oil change on my 2017 and have only done a few changes before at school. When I typed the GM part number on the NAPA site, the Gold filter was the highest rated one. How does it compare to the part I could order from the GM site? Can I use a NAPA brand piece and be fine or do I absolutely need to only buy from GM? I'm curious because the Gold filters seem to have really good ratings overall from other sites and I get a discount at our NAPA for being an automotive student. I use my vehicle for food delivery if that usage makes a difference, so there's lots of starting and stopping at different intervals. The sticker says its last change was done at an O'reiley, so I don't know what brand is currently on it. I haven't gotten down and looked yet. The prices on the filters are about the same, +- $1 or so, so I imagine the quality to be similar, but I don't have much experience. My husband is one of those DIY guys without any formal experience, so he'll just put whatever on his truck, haha. I tried to talk him into torquing his lug nuts when he put a wheel back on since I knew the spec and have torque wrenches and he said "Nah, it'll be fine." 🙄 So his opinion is useless for me. Any reviews of the NAPA Gold filters or experiences would be great to hear.


I used NAPA gold filters in my 2012 Cruze until about 5 years ago. 6000 miles after the oil change my daughter was backing out of the garage as I stood there. I noticed a stream of oil on the floor. It was leaking out of the filter cap. The rubber O ring was very hard and brittle, this was the new O ring that came with the filter. I use only AC Delco filters on that car now.


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

Napa Gold filters are made by Wix. They are the same filters Wix makes for Nascar race cars, same quality. Also use them in my Z06 Vette, 165,000 miles and doesn't use a drop of oil between changes and it's been used for speed events, too, with no problems.


----------

